# Child's racer and a display bike.



## redline1968 (Jul 26, 2015)

Upon buying a 40 schwinn racer I could not resist these. One or both of them might be display bikes. I have never seen them before today. The tiny one is fixed gear. Does Anyone know anything about them I found a restored one on the net but no info.


----------



## mongeese (Jul 26, 2015)

I know they are in demand for aspiring youth racers. I will purchase small road bikes with 20 inch wheels for my buddies kids. Also 22 or 24 inch wheeled road bikes.


----------



## T-Mar (Jul 26, 2015)

Many American distributors imported European Junior racer models with 20", 22" or 24" wheels during the early 1970's bicycle boom. Libertas was a Belgium brand.  The bigger bicycle has what appears to be a Huret Svelto rear derailleur, which would fit the boom era time frame, as these were introduced for the 1964 model year and discontinued in 1976. The presence of brake safety levers indicates that it probably from the the last 2-3 years of the time frame. It looks like the smaller one has pseudo reynolds 531 decals! Be aware that while most Belgium manufacturers used English standards, some did use French, so there is the possibility that they have metric tubing and threads.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank's talk about starting the kids out young in racing! You got to 4-5 years old to ride that one.  It has 14.25 in tires and the tiny one is not fixed gear just a one speed.  I inflated the tires and the are in fine condition. Still trued and works great.  It would be cool to see a full set of these bikes together.


----------



## detroitbike (Jul 26, 2015)

What is the tire size imprinted on the Libertas ? 
 Or the ISO #?
  this # is usually printed in ( ... )
  Many used the 400A size which was approx. a 18" inflated.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 27, 2015)

That is the size 14 x 1 1/4 clement Milano for the tiny one and 20x1 3/8 on the other one .  Funky cool little bikes.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 3, 2015)

Very cool Mark, I've admired them for years where they use to be displayed. They were never FS either was the Schwinn racer. Good timimg


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks Derek. Sad he's selling them. I guess the dude just got tired of bikes and wanted to retire to his boat.  I am glad  I got them. They are very cool and perhaps quite rare.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 4, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Thanks Derek. Sad he's selling them. I guess the dude just got tired of bikes and wanted to retire to his boat.  I am glad  I got them. They are very cool and perhaps quite rare.




Contact "bike" Paul G. on these... he is knowledgeable on these lil guys.


----------



## how (Aug 5, 2015)

Bought this junior Varsity for my grandson, I will give it to him in a week when he turns 8
I bought it from the original owner, he got it when he was 9. It is a 1973
I have to repack the bearings


----------

